# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  επισκευη hackrf (πλακετα sdr radio)

## fuzz

εκαψα απο στατικο ηλεκτρισμο το hackrf (πλακετα που σαρωνει απο 1 MHz εως 6 Ghz) η πλακετα καινουρια κοστιζει στα 85 ευρω απο Κινα.εχω ξεκολησει καποια εξαρτηματα που ηταν βραχυκλωμενα αλλα λογω ηλικιας 55+ δεν τα καταφερνω με τα smd υπαρχει καποιο μελος που μπορει να με βοηθησει (με το αζημιωτο βεβαια)82192933_314418472806725_2126433270252961792_n.jpg83077050_461598027869948_8752125961689890816_n.jpgη πρωτη φωτογραφια δειχνει το ολοκληρωμενο σταθεροποιης που θελει κ αυτο αλλαγμα (δεν δινει τα 3.3v) αν τα δωσω απο το σημειο που περνει η πλακετα ταση αναβουν τα led το αναγνωριζει ο υπολογιστης αλλα δεν εχω ληψη επειδη καηκε και το ic ληψης (σχεδια υπαρχουν στο ιντερνετ)

----------

